# Screen Goes Black When Trying To Install Graphics Card On Windows 8.1



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hello. I have just installed Windows 8.1 and everytime Windows Update tried to install my graphics card the screen would go black during the installation. The screen flickers to change the resolution, but on the last part of it the screen would go completely black and then I would have to reboot the computer. When I head to the Device Manager after reboot I see that the card is not installed. Instead it says "Microsoft Display Adapter". One trick I did was to uninstall the "Microsoft Display Adapter" in safe mode and now updating the Device Manager and Windows Update is stuck on checking for updates and it doesn't actually update anything. Please help! Please give the most advice. Thanks.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi go to the computer manufacture support site and get driver from their not windows update if this is a custom computer goto motherboard manufacture if it just uses on board graphics or if you have a dedicated graphic card go to their web site and get driver. don't use windows to update graphics.


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

@oscer01 I went to the computer manufacturer website and got the driver but it's still doing the same thing when it tries to install it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Make and model of video card?


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

Make and model: AMD A10-5745M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics 2.10 GHz

Ok so I went into safe mode and the name of the graphics card is showing up in the device manager but when I try to boot up the pc regularly It got a black screen before making it to the login screen.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> when I try to boot up the pc regularly It got a black screen before making it to the login screen.


 In Safe Mode, in the Device Manager, right click the Display Adapter and choose *Uninstall.* Restart the computer. the computer will boot with the standard Microsoft display driver. Now, install the downloaded driver from the Manufacturer. It should ask to restart the computer


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

@ spunk.funk I went into safe mode and uninstalled the driver. I could make it to and past the login screen now but when I try to install the graphics card from the manufacturer the card keeps installing by itself performing a black screen while trying to change the screen resolution. Right before it turns black I could see the screen changing brightness which would allow me to darken or lighten the screen. Before the install I cannot change the brightness.


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

Ok now when I go into the Device Manager the display says "Video Game Controller (VGA Compatible)" and the graphics is still trying to install itself but still blanking out into a black screen.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When a video driver installs, it goes through black out phases. Are you allowing it to fully go through the process?


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

@ Corday Absolutely. I know it has to do that. When it's finished a 0.1 second later the screen goes black.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Could you give us make and full model number of computer


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

@ oscer1 make: HP ENVY TouchSmart m6 Sleekbook
Model: m6-k022dx


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

AMD High-Definition (HD) Graphics Driver

Version:
Release date:

13.151.0.0
Sep 27, 2013


is this the driver you tried installing from hp https://support.hp.com/us-en/driver...smart-m6-k000-sleekbook/5375391/model/5447423


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

@ oscer 1 yes that's the one I try to install.


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

My computer keeps installing an August 19, 2013 version by itself going to black screen.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

when you uninstalled it in safe mode and then restarted computer and start normally what does screen look like?


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

@ oscer01 it would go back to normal and then when I login the graphics card would still install itself and then it would perform a black screen.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

how do you have windows update set? if you have it set to install automaticly then change it to let me choose when to install update.


----------



## WarByrd (Dec 12, 2007)

https://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Noteb...install-and-getting-black-screen/td-p/5599916

Hoping this might be of actual help.


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

Ok so I changed the Windows Update settings to "let me choose to download and install updates." option and then I went and tried to install the graphics card from the computer manufacturer through the AMD setup. I set it to custom since express can't detect the hardware. During the setup through AMD, I got a black screen again. Then when I restarted the laptop, I get a blue screen of death before logging in and before logging into safe mode.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Since you just installed the OS I would do another reinstall and not let windows update the driver for the graphics card.


I think I would just install windows 10 instead of 8


----------



## pcbugfixer (Jan 23, 2009)

G'day Genesis123,

I just need to clarify and put some logic into this problem.

I understand this to be "Screen Goes Black When Trying To Install Graphics Card On Windows 8.1"

The information supplied to date is;
Laptop Make: HP ENVY TouchSmart m6 Sleekbook Model: m6-k022dx 
= https://support.hp.com/au-en/document/c03965961#AbT1 (Details from HP)

More detailed from CNet = https://www.cnet.com/products/hp-en...m6-k022dx-15-6-a10-5745m-6-gb-ram-750-gb-hdd/
- Please confirm that the details from CNET is a more accurate description of your Laptop ?

The Microprocessor on this Laptop is : AMD A10-5745M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics 2.10 GHz

The Video Graphics Adapter on this Model is a:	AMD Radeon HD 8610G graphics with up to 3053MB total graphics memory

If the above information is correct ?
Then the Video Graphics driver for this Laptop having installed Windows 8.1 (64bit) is the "AMD Radeon HD 8610G drivers for Windows 8.1 x64"
Download located at;
https://drp.su/en/devices/video/amd/amd-radeon-hd-8610g?os=windows-8.1-x64 

I suggest that you download the driver and then install it from the downloaded file.
- Just remember to UN-install all previous attempted driver installations !!!

You do have Network ability in safe Mode (should be the 2nd option) "Safe Mode with Network Support", to be able to download the driver file.

Trust this will solve your problem,

Regards
Roger H. :devil:/ pcbugfixer / now in Tanilba Bay NSW 2319 Australia


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

@ pcbugfixer Yes that is more info on my pc.


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

Well I had to do a short system restore due to blue screen. @ pcbugfixer I went into safe mode with networking to install the driver and it completed. But when I rebooted I got a black screen before logging in sadly.


----------



## pcbugfixer (Jan 23, 2009)

G'day again Genesis123,

Did you install Win 8.1 ? Basic Edition, or Pro, or Enterprise ?
- Was this a HP installation file or other ?
- This should not matter if you originally had Win 8 installed. 

HP may not give you support if it was not a HP installation file, just don't mention it when you Chat with HO Support.

On the https://support.hp.com/au-en/document/c03965961#AbT1 URL HP has a HP Customer Support - Diagnostic tools under which click on the [COMPUTING ISSUES] then on the left side click on the [Display and touchscreen issues] 
Try the "Chat" and in your messages give them the link to this Forum Topic "https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=7722024" and ask them to read it so that they understand the problem.

If you get frustrated with the Chat HP Agent, just say thank you and then use the "HP Support Assistant" and download the latest "Download HP Support Assistant" Version 8.6.18.11
Once installed, run it. It might solve the issue with the graphic driver.

Other than this you will need to contact HP and make sure that they did have a driver for Win 8.1 which ever version.
When I checked the site "https://support.hp.com/au-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-envy-touchsmart-m6-k000-sleekbook/5375391/model/5447423" for Software and Driver Downloads it actually listed the driver as "AMD High-Definition (HD) Graphics Driver 13.151.0.0	286.0 MB	Sep 27, 2013" which I believe you tried to install in the first place and failed.

In Summary, I think you need to contact HP Support. [Contact Support] in the menu. "https://support.hp.com/au-en/contact-hp" use the "Or, select your product type below" option "Laptop" and follow the prompts.

HP contact phone numbers are listed for each country just google it.

Answer the 8.1 version questions please. Also where are you located please ?

Regards
pcbugfixer :devil:


----------



## troop289 (Sep 19, 2004)

Is the card compatible with your computer? That information can be found at the computer website. Sometimes the power supply isn't enough for a more high end graphics card.


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

Is there any way I could get a Windows 10 setup to a usb flash drive anyone?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I will point you in the right direction when I get a chance to get on my computer.


ok go here to get it. https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

@ oscer01 I tried to get the setup going by the "upgrade this pc" or "create installation media for another pc" option but I get this error in Safe Mode with Networking:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

do you have another computer to download it to and burn it to a USB flash drive? or a friend or relatives computer that you can use?


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm gonna try this windows 10 pro ISO with Rufus: https://softfamous.com/windows-10-pro-iso-image-download/


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

ok you will need a valid product key


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

I don't need one. I just need a working operating system.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Genesis123 said:


> I'm gonna try this windows 10 pro ISO with Rufus: https://softfamous.com/windows-10-pro-iso-image-download/





Genesis123 said:


> I don't need one. I just need a working operating system.


 to use pro you will need a valid product key to use pro you will not need one for win 10 home since you have win 8.1 it will use that key for it.


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

Well then I need a Win 10 Home edition iso. Any links?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

the one I gave earlier is the only official one I can give.


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

I found a 1511 February 2016 version.


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

Ok I now have Windows 10 Home Edition installed. I can lower the brightness a bit with the Microsoft Display Adapter. I went and got the graphics card download from the pc manufacturer for windows 10 then installed it through device manager using browse folder then I still got the black screen problem during installation sadly.


----------



## pcbugfixer (Jan 23, 2009)

G'day again Genesis123,

Too many Cooks involved here so I will bow out.

However, chopping and changing and having too many people involved makes it hard to follow any logical installation or troubleshooting.

Windows 10 Home Edition is a piece of junk and you should have opted for Win 10 Pro edition instead if you where changing OS's.
- Question; Did you contact HP and check the compatibility of OS's for your HP ENVY TouchSmart m6 Sleekbook Model: m6-k022dx

Last piece of advice, Contact HP as there might be a BIOS setting or power setting that needs changing.

Have fun computing :hide:

Regards
pcbugfixer :devil:


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

Speaking of BIOS, let me go and try to update and see if that's the problem.


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

BIOS update didn't fix the problem. Still getting black screen. I think it has something to do with my mice because during the graphics card installation it makes the same clicking noise as the mice when I plug it in. Even without it being plugged in. Maybe it's the usb ports?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well you might have a hardware issue. see if you can try Ubuntu you don't need to install it just select option to try Ubuntu desktop. see if that works for you. https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop#0


----------



## Genesis123 (Jan 3, 2019)

Well even when I try to turn on the computer sometimes the caps lock button would flash. Or when I wanna reset the BIOS I can't because of that. So my BIOS does have a part in this.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

A Blinking Caps lock is a signal that there is a hardware or Bios problem. Here is a troubleshooting table to refer to. https://support.hp.com/in-en/document/c01732674


----------

